# Ways to reduce smell??



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Well I have just been told (rather indirectly) that my housemates have a problem with the smell of the mice. I cannot really smell it any more but most people ive had round have said its just my room that smells and not the whole house...anyway my housemates say its the whole house and I need to do something about it or the mice have to go...The numbers are going from 26 to 7 in a few days anyway so I am hoping that helps a good deal. Are there any other ways I can reduce smell? I use potty litters, carefresh bedding and plug in airfresheners but they've got the landlord involved...They didnt speak to me previously so this is the first I have heard of it. And although they all agreed (including the landlord) it would be fine, they now have a problem. Its only a few more months that I am living here but I would really appreciate the help to save my babies!

Thanks everyone


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Many people think Carefresh smells disgusting, so it might be worth changing that for a different substrate/bedding combo. I have heard that there is a product called Tap-a-drop (I think) that people use to cut down on rat smells - could be worth a look. The other option would be an air purifier or similar, but I don't know how well that would work.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Ventilating the room well is another option. Idk what your temperatures are like, but cracking a window could help. Do you keep males? Maybe cut back on any unnecessary boys? How about closing the door to your bedroom? Moving them to the basement or garage? (temps, I know). Moving them to the far end of your bedroom if the temperatures don't fluctuate too much, and that there is no window to shine light into tanks (if you use them).

These are all things I did, but it was being proactive before my housemates could notice anything. Idk if anyone has tried the Soft Granule Blend that Kaytee makes, I know their food is crud but this stuff actually works really nice. You can get lightly scented stuff in cinnomen or lavender, but I just go with the regular and I find that it is really odor absorbent. Its fluffy enough that they can pile and dig through it. I've only been keeping since Sep, but I havn't had any problems with lice or mites (knock on wood) with this stuff.

The ventilation bit is important: smells never stop existing, the smelly particles simply dissipate into the surrounding air until their frequency is too low to notice. So if you are moving air around, it will dissipate faster, and therefore be less noticeable.

I have 30 mice, 5 rats, 2 gps and a colony of a couple dozen ASFs in my room & basement with 5 other ppl living in the same house. If there would have been a problem, they would have said something by now (like they did to one of the upstairs girls who's dog was defecating everywhere), so I feel pretty confident that my method is pretty good at reducing smell.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

That is great thanks =D I bought some tap a drop and will open the window a bit more (its pretty darn chilly atm but I will brave it!). I just bought an enormous bag of carefresh so will have to use that up before looking at other beddings but hopefully the other tips will help out! Its reassuring that you are in a shared house too Frizzle! Well I have 7 boys right now but am only keeping one after saturday. And my boyfriend could take him if its really a problem. I wish my housemates would talk to me though! I will never know if im doing enough until my landlord comes over and tells me now! Silly boys...


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Yeah carefresh smells awful, doesn't cover up the scent at all. Try finding yourself a good brand of pine or aspen bedding. You'll notice a world of difference.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Thanks for all your help everyone! =D I am feeling much better that I have something to do about it! Fingers crossed my mice can stay here with me!


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

Have you tried pure vanilla extract? Just a few drops per water bottle depending on the size of the bottle. Some people says it works wonders for them. I use it if I have to bring somebody upstairs out of my mouse room so my other half doesn't get too bent out of shape. Other than that, keeping them clean and airing the room out frequently is the best thing IMO. Since it's been SO COLD, I brought a fan into my mouse room so when I open the window I place the fan so it blows the room air out faster, therefore a good 5-10 minutes daily depending on the outside temp does a world of good. Plus you and your mice don't have to be chilly very long either!


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

So you actually put the vanilla extract into their water?? I have the synthetic stuff. Would that matter or would it have to be the real stuff? What difference does it make? That sounds like a great idea if it works. I expect the mice appreciate the flavour too!


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

Has to be the real stuff.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Ahh nuts. I am so impatient I wanted to do it tonight =P But I will pick some up tomorrow morning! That seems like an amazing tip.


----------



## GypsyTails (Jul 14, 2010)

It has to be the genuine stuff, since the vanilla does something to their urine that can keep the smell down. I keep a bottle around for "emegencies", i.e. a buck needs to come upstairs for a while. I have heard people use it addition to Marshall's Bi-odor or a similar equivalent. But I don't like the Bi-odor, it's expensive and well, I feel safer using a human grade, organic vanilla extract that has the actual ingredients listed. I'm a tree huggin hippie, what can I say? It's just a personal prefence. People swear by them both though! :lol:


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Would it be bad to use it long term? And does it make a big difference in smell? I've also heard sprinkling baking soda on the bottom of the tank works?? Would that harm the mice at all?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Rhasputin said:


> Yeah carefresh smells awful, doesn't cover up the scent at all. Try finding yourself a good brand of pine or aspen bedding. You'll notice a world of difference.


I totally agree, my mouse room smells only of woodshavings and I'm sure I have a LOT more mice than you do! :lol: It smells lovely in there :love1


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

SarahY said:


> Rhasputin said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah carefresh smells awful, doesn't cover up the scent at all. Try finding yourself a good brand of pine or aspen bedding. You'll notice a world of difference.
> ...


I dunno I have an awful lot of mice right now. . . we might be close to the same! 
Whatcha got over there Saraaah? :lol:


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

:lol: No, sorry, I meant I have more mice than the OP!


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

I am sure of that too :lol: twenty-six isn't much to compete with!! What brand of woodshavings do you two use? I have some beaphar shavings but I think they are pine and ceder so not great for the respiratory tract!


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Cedar is very poisonous in all forms, pine is fine as long as it's been dried (not still wet with sap). I don't know the brand, it's the only one the pet shop sell. But I'm sure whatever you can get will do the trick


----------



## Gill (Sep 16, 2011)

My bucks normally live in my spare bedroom, but I am shortly going on holiday, so they are going to have to come downstairs to make it easier for my neighbour to look after them. I have always used wood shavings as my favourite doe is allergic to most other substrates. As an experiment, I put some meadow hay (as well as the wood shavings) in the boys' cages. Much to my surprise, they now have less smell than the cages with the nursing does, so perhaps my lounge won't smell too mousey when I get back.


----------



## patricia93032 (5 mo ago)

6 tips breduce smell?

Keep Yourself Squeaky Clean.
Use Antibacterial Soap.
Towel Off Well.
Use 'Industrial Strength' Antiperspirants.
Keep Your Clothes Clean.
Cut Out or Cut Back On Certain Foods or Drinks.


----------

